
Climate change claims a lake, and a way of life - whyenot
http://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2016/07/07/world/americas/bolivia-climate-change-lake-poopo.html
======
TheHexagon
Don't read it unless you're strong. It made me cry a lake.

:(

